# ZHUHAI | Green View Joy Sink | 200m x 2 | 43 fl x 2 | U/C



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by Endy 
















posted on gaoloumi by 

charleszh31
on 7th April 2021 








posted on gaoloumi by 

charleszh31
on 11th May 2021 
















progress from 15th May 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

One month old

2022-01-03 by charleszh31


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

